

Microsoft roundup – Universal Apps, Free OS, Cortana, Return of the Start Button - techwatching

See my comment for links to roundups on each of the major breaking stories from MS today.
======
techwatching
What a day!

Windows 8.1 - Mouse and Keyboard Friendly, and Start Button returns:
[http://techwatching.com/page/mouse-and-keyboard-friendly-
win...](http://techwatching.com/page/mouse-and-keyboard-friendly-
windows-81-update-arrives-april-8)

Windows is Free on devices with less than 9 inch screens:
[http://techwatching.com/page/microsoft-making-windows-
free-o...](http://techwatching.com/page/microsoft-making-windows-free-on-
devices-with-screens-under-nine-inches)

Universal apps - develop once for phone, tablet, pc, xbox:
[http://techwatching.com/page/microsoft-unveils-universal-
win...](http://techwatching.com/page/microsoft-unveils-universal-windows-apps-
that-can-run-on-phones-tablets-and-pcs)

Windows Phone 8.1 w/ Cortana: [http://techwatching.com/page/microsoft-
demonstrates-windows-...](http://techwatching.com/page/microsoft-demonstrates-
windows-phone-81-with-cortana-voice-assistant)

Touchscreen Office relaunch: [http://techwatching.com/page/microsoft-unveils-
redesigned-of...](http://techwatching.com/page/microsoft-unveils-redesigned-
office-for-windows-touchscreens)

